# زينغا هو نظام الحماية الكاثودية وللجلفنة ضد الصدأ



## رمزة الزبير (27 سبتمبر 2010)

جمع بين العديد من المزايا : الحماية الفعّالة او الكاثودية (Cathodic Protection) وحماية العزل (حاجز) بسطح غير فعّال (سلبي) (Passive Protection) بالاضافة الى سهولة التطبيق. 

لكي يمكن تحقيق الحماية الكاثودية (حماية كلفاني) لسطح المعدن من الصدأ فإنه يجب أن لا تقل نسبة تركيز الزنك في الطبقة الجافة عن 92%, وزينغا تحتوي على نسبة 96% من الزنك في الطبقة الجافة وبالتالي تحقق هذا الشرط. زينغا توفر حماية نشطة وفي نفس الوقت حماية غير فعّالة ممتازة جدا لاسطح المعادن ضد الصدأ.
الزنك الخاص يوفر --> الطبقة النشطة والحماية الكاثودي (Cathodic Protection) .
الحاجز او العزل والذي يتكون من أكاسيد الزنك ومادة الربط (مثبت عضوي) يوفران --> حماية السطح غير الفعّال "السلبي" (Passive Protection) .

في حالة وقوع أضرار ميكانيكية أو في حالة تمدد وتقلص في المعدن نظرا لاختلاف درجات الحرارة ، فلن يكون هناك تشكّل للصدأ على الإطلاق باستخدام زينغا.

زينغا هو نظام حماية بالجلفنة على البارد - اكثر تطورا
صديق للبيئة – منتج ذو مكون واحد – طلاء زنك مضاد للتآكل – يوفر حماية للحديد – قابل للمقارنة بجلفنة الغمس الساخن. يطبق مثل الطلاء في الموقع او المحل – يوفر في الوقت والتكلفة. زينغا تحقق رضا العملاء في جميع أنحاء العالم لأكثر من 29 سنة.

زينغا هو نظام حماية بالانود السائل
فهي تضمن الحماية الكاثودية لكل مليميتر مربع من سطح الحديد و بشكل مستقل.

للمزيد يمكن زيارة الموقع 
www.zinga.ly


----------



## رمزة الزبير (30 سبتمبر 2010)

هذا منتوج أخر يعطي تقريباً نفس الخصائص


----------



## محمد الاكرم (30 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع المفيد
وفقك الله


----------

